# My scott scale 735



## Milzy (24 May 2015)

I Love this bike.











It has been getting some hammer on a few extreme trails like Wharncliffe/Greno woods & Cutgate pass. I'm going to Dalby Forest on it next weekend.

I'm already planning on getting another MTB a full suspension all mountain so I can do some enduro riding.


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2015)

Lovely bike!


----------



## Mrs M (24 May 2015)

Very smart


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (25 May 2015)

I do like the Scott hard tails, they're lovely looking bikes.


----------

